# article: Public Streets Are the Lab for Self-Driving Experiments



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Public Streets Are the Lab for Self-Driving Experiments


When the U.S. ordered companies to report accidents involving driver-assistance tech, Tesla was thought to be the motivation. But 108 companies were listed, showing how widespread the testing may be.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

They all test in Pittsburgh. We’ve seen the cars all over the city. Anyone from Pittsburgh knows that if they can make self driving cars work there, they can get them to work anywhere.


----------

